# Aggressive hive?



## brumer0 (Jan 21, 2015)

This may be a stretch here …

Two and a half years ago my neighbor was given 3 hives. That winter two died. 

I had two hives for years. They were fine.

Last year I lost 2 hives & replaced them.

Last year another neighbor lost all 3 hives.

In the last month I’ve lost both hives.

The neighbor who got his original 3 hives for free has had the 1 remaining hive since he got it. Could this hive be attacking & killing my bees? Or have I just lost 4 hives in two years, after having not lost a hive in the previous 5.

Thanks


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

brumer0 said:


> Could this hive be attacking & killing my bees?


Could be. Some bees just don't work and play well with others.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Are you paying close attention to your hives? Weekly or biweekly? And standing around to watch them more often that that? 
When exactly did they die?
You should be able to see what is going on. Were they robbed of honey in the fall? Are you putting robbing guards on? Are you paying paying attention to exactly when this happens? Is it honey bees or wasps? Maybe mice over winter?
Are they 100% starving?
Are there signs of other disease?
Mites and other forms of poor husbandry can leave your hives weakened and winterkilled.
Don’t assume it’s a neighbours bees causing you trouble.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Have you checked for mites, wax moths and hive beetles?


----------



## Robert_Actual (9 mo ago)

Hate to say no way, but… Here in Washington bee keepers are losing about 60-70% of their hives annually. Some years I lost them all, other years I keep them all. I now keep meticulous records and take pictures but the problem is huge.


----------

